# Improve hybrids?



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Is the Mitsubishi Outlander PHEV sold in Sweden ?
It has a 20+ mile all electric range and is a 4WD wagon.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

I'm not sure what you could hope to improve on a vehicle which was state-of-the-art in 2010. Most people in this forum are happy to advance from what they have been using to components of production EVs of that vintage. For instance, the Remy HVH motors used in the GM Two-Mode hybrid are a very nice design, and still a current product.

The short electric-only range is fundamental to these vehicles, which are not plug-in designs: they are not intended to have sufficient capacity for any significant travel without the engine running. It seems to me that the only logical change to increase that range is to add battery... and that's far from straightforward.

As Karter2 suggested, the easy solution is to buy a vehicle which was designed as a plug-in hybrid instead... if you can find one which is available and affordable.


----------

